# my dog attacks other dogs.



## stafflover

i own a staffie (male) who is just over 2 years of age, he was socialised when young and gets on well with my other staff who is a bitch and is ten years old he also gets on well with my neighbours jack russell, sometimes when we take him for a walk and let him of the lead he will go for other dogs, but this doesn't happen all the time and just completely random the other dog can be really friendly but he still goes for them, or sometimes he'll bypass them as if there not there. he doesn't bite them more mouthing and growling, snarling, but it doesn't sound or look nice.


----------



## Mese

If you know that your dog will go for another dog , whether or not he has yet to actually bite , then imo he should never be let off the lead and should be muzzled if taken where other dogs go , just incase he gets away from you.
what you describe can be traumatic for a nervous dog to go through ... and could turn the nervous dog aggressive towards other dogs itself through fear of being attacked again

sorry hun , I know you love dogs and are a great owner but thats how I feel


----------



## Katie&Cody

Completley agree with Mese, you need the think of other dogs as well as your own. If he bit someone and you had to put him down how would you feel? Awful i imagine so the best way to avoid this is to do everything you can to prevent him doing this. Could be walking him in a place or at a time when other dogs are less likely to be there, or keeping him leeshed with a muzzle. My brother has a female staffie who is brill so maybe it is a one off and visiting a dog physcic may help? 
Keep us updated and Good Luck


----------



## stafflover

thanks for the advice, and like you say the last thing i want is him to hurt someone else or their dog, around people he's great, its just on occasions he's like the school bully in a playground, even though he gives it the " big i am" he is nervous at time's even feathers scare him!


----------



## Guest

My bitch can be dog aggressive,she is kept on the lead all the time but not muzzled.
I don't muzzle her as she does not pose a danger to people or kids and if a situation arose she wouldn't be able to defend herself.


----------



## MelanieW34

I would keep him on the lead on walks, at least until you get to the root of the problem. It might be bravado but what would happen if he came across a dog that was agressive and fought back?


----------



## Katie&Cody

How are you getting on with you staff? is he leashed on walks now? I know it seems unfair but just until he is abit more settled and submissive this could be a good idea. Either way you know all the members are here to offer you support hun x


----------



## stafflover

thanks sally anne, he's not a vicious dog at all just a bit of a bully, like you say i wouldn't muzzle him just in case he got attacked, walks on a lead from now on.


----------



## Guest

has he been "done" or is he an entire dog?


----------



## sskmick

My own personal thoughts are that he has reached the age of maturity and is feeling his feet. Its not unusual for Staffies at about 2 years old to start bullying.

I wouldn't muzzle him but I would keep him on the leash, sorry if this offends anyone but as soon as mine showed signs of not being friendly I used to yank him hard on the lead with a firm no. It disorientated him, if he could have talked he would have said wtf, but his focus had been diverted. 

We progressed to the point where I used to make him stand off to the side and with the wait command giving the other owner lots of room to pass I always had a treat in my hand and he got the treat if he concentrated on me.

It was random with mine too, although I think if you look at the other dogs body posture you will find that the other dog is not comfortable with yours. Staffies wont stand for any non-sense.

Work with him, I'm not promising anything but its worth a try. My dog is now 3 and a half. I read his body language and yes I allow him off the leash with other dogs, I haven't made a bad judgement yet so far so good.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## morris

staff bull (terrier ) hey its a terrier ? Terriers as a whole can be a hard work with other K9 I have friends also with staffs and they also were socialized really well when they were pups but when they hit adulthood it just all changed . It could be just part of the parcel ? I am not saying all staffs are aggresive to other dogs but alot are, its just they way they are .


----------



## sskmick

As Morris has said some SBT can be aggressive, mine isn't and by the sound of what you are saying Stafflover yours isn't either.

Mine has never bitten another dog. He has been attacked and all the attacks have happened whilst he has been on the leash, I do protect him as much as I can. The problem is with a dog on a leash they don't have the flight option and you need to be aware of that. I keep all dogs at a safe distant where-ever possible and I never trust an owner who says "he's friendly" very few pet owners actually know their dog.

BTW the attacks on Duke have not been with other SBT.

My rule of thumb is if both dogs are happy together no uncertainty with their body language/posture, I check with the owner of the other dog and let Duke off the leash. Your dog will let you know he wants to go and play with the other dog, mine does.

A couple of weeks ago I met up with a few friends for a doggy walk there were approximately 25 dogs on the walk all off leash including mine who had never met any of the dogs prior.

Another option is to go to a training club, where he can learn to inter-act with adult dogs. What I mean is puppies will bound up to adult dogs and usually other dogs will accept that from a puppy however once a dog reaches adulthood other dogs will not necessarily re-act the same way.

My personal thoughts are this problem isn't just a Staffie problem all breeds can have their moments of likes and dislikes.

Don't give up by assuming its a Staffie thing.

Sue


----------



## goodvic2

HI. As it is so random why don't you call him back to you when you see another dog, then put him on the lead, walk past the other dog, that way you can correct the behaviour. Hopefully over time he will learn to ignore other dogs. Good luck x


----------



## KashasMum

Kasha my 21 month old staffie is a great dog but she has become noisy and lunges at other dogs when we are out walking. As a puppy she was good with other dogs but she was attacked a couple of times last summer, once by an older male staff who pinned her to the ground and cut her face. Now she doesn't like any other dogs.

Over this winter I have been walking her on a lead, with a harness so that I feel more in control of her. I always cross the road when I first spot another dog (before she sees it), then I basically ignore her screams and lunges when she sees another dog and just tell her to leave it and continue moving. Sometimes this isn't easy because she's strong but I always manage to get between her and the other dog and lead her away.

With some dogs she will go berserk at first and then will calm down so when she does that I stand across the road from the other dog and talk to the owners if they are willing to. I also take her to the park (on a lead all the time) and walk her quite close to other dogs or sit on a bench with her and let her watch them for a while. 

She is getting a bit better but I don't really know if I'm on the right track. Can anyone let me know whether what I'm doing is heading in the right direction. I am happy to take as long as it takes and put as much work in as needed but I need to know if I am doing the right thing.

Lynn


----------



## Guest

My thought are that if there is even the slightest chance that you dog will attack another dog then you really need to keep him on a lead or muzzled. I notice that someone else has said that they would not muzzle in caae he were attacked, I don't necessisarily agree with this because at the end of the day you and you alone are responsible for the actions of you dog - if that means muzzling then sadly muzzle you should do.

Have you considered seeking the advise of a behaviourist - and is it at all possible that he can sense that you are uneasy due to this problem - he is picking up you uneasiness hence causing his agression.
All the best
regards
DT


----------



## richboy35

This can be embarising and is a behavior problem. He may need some help here.


----------



## goodvic2

HI. I have a similar problem with one of my rescue's. His trouble was he was not socialised when he was young and can act aggressive. He never bites but he does at times, bark and if the other dog comes too close he will nip. Fortunatley he is so good on the recall that I can distract him from other dogs by bringing him back to me. I do, however have to walk both my dogs seperately when they are off lead, as part of the problem is the one I have mentioned, protects the other one and his behaviour is worse. I'm not sure if that helps, but you are not on your own. Good luck x


----------



## staflove

Hi hun my tess was the same and still can be she is fine with my other dog, i would not worrie to much but i would keep him on the lead for the time been and see if you can find some dog walkers to walk with this is what i did and then gradually introduce but keeping your dogs mind on you at all times, dogs will like some dogs and hate others, i lke loads of people and im a very easy person to get on with but there are some people i just carnt get on with dont expect your dog to like every dog he sees cos he wont xxx


----------



## JSR

2 of my 3 staffy crosses are unpredictable around other dogs (3rd isn't now only cos he's 15 so too old to care anymore!!) but I don't allow them off lead unless I can clearly see no one else around, or I'm walking with dogs I know they are fine with. My old boy was muzzled for the first 5 years I had him because he would attack anything and everything that moved (inc people) so in my eyes muzzling meant he still got the much needed exercise but without me being stressed...therefore not passing on my stress to him!! I'm very lucky my pack is well adjusted and the 2 other dogs are perfect gentlemen who do tell off the 1 that shouts alot and the bitch that wants to kill every other dog!!!

Staffies can be unsociable with other dogs, it's a fact but if you know your dog you can read a situation and react accordingly. I do think a good behaviourist might be worth investing in? Even just a couple of one to one sessions to give you the heads up on how to handle him. Not sure if you said but if he's not neutured then that's a good option to maybe help calm him abit, it will also chill the message he's sending out to other dogs.


----------



## catz4m8z

Yes, please keep your dog on a lead if you are in any way unsure of their behaviour towards other dogs. My two go off lead and love meeting all sorts of people and dogs (they are super submissive) however as a chihuahua and chi x min daschund it would only take one bite from a larger dog to kill them.


----------



## goodvic2

Have you thought about just muzzling and taking him off the lead. A lot of dogs react like yours (mine still does at times, but only on the lead) as the lead means they cannot run away if they feel nervous, so feel the only thing they can do is fight or submit. Now I no longer need the muzzle. I tried a harness and although you physically have more control it allows the dog to pull more. My dogs use a half check collar, when I need to do a correction (which is usually when I walk past a dog!), I firmly but quickly pull the lead upwards or to the side (never backwards as this can cause them to pull forwards) and this "snaps" them out of it. When you see another dog you need to try to distract him and not allow him to focus on the dog, this is where using a half check collar has helped me. Also if you are physically having to pull him back, which you will have to with a harness on, then you are fueling his fight. He's pulling and your pulling. I'm not an expert, but with 2 problem rescue dogs, I've worked with a great behaviourist and we've solved many of these problems. I do find that taking my dogs to another park helps as when they know the area they feel more sure of them selves. Why not try a different place with a different method of controlling him? I understand how you prob feel, it's been a really tough year with my two and it's really good to be coming through to the other side! Good luck x


----------



## KashasMum

:smile:Just thought I would say thanks for all the advice and guidance on this forum. I have now got a muzzle for Kasha and it has made me more relaxed. I can focus completely on her training.

I might try a couple of different types of collar and lead too. She is calm enough on the harness generally, (except when she sees another dog) but I will try a check type collar for street walks to help me control her more when she sees a dog. I will use the harness and a longer lead for park visits. I might even be able to let her off lead with other dogs in the park now that she is muzzled.

Thanks again for the advice x


----------



## PoisonGirl

hey i hav heard that staffs are known for becoming dog ggressive as they get older, no matter how well they are socialised..
one of the main reasons sspca will not rehome a staff to anyone sharing a hallway or garden.

its great you are being responsible muzzling her. other dog walkers will see you are being responsible too.

have you got some friends with dogs you could walk them together and keep correcting bad behaviour?

x


----------



## ~jo~

Hey i also agree that your dog should always be kept on the lead untill he knows his boundries.
I dont know if you have eve herd of the dog whisper??? My new dog (poss with a bit of staff in him) was very protective of me, and everyone in our house inclding our other dog jake.
I maily used the cesars techniques and he is now a lot better (have had him 4months)any time on a walk you see his body language change i.e eras up, tail up body tense you need to destract him either by a side ways pull or a noise and carry on walking. Try to keep him at your side or slightly behind you and stay calm when he become tense with repatition he should calm down


----------



## goodvic2

Gr8 advise from Jo, I have used Cesar's methods for some time now and I am making huge progress. You might find like I did, that because you are more confident with a muzzle on, this will pass on to him and eventually allow you to remove it. Most of the battle is us and the negative energy we send to our dogs. Best of luck though x


----------



## Tigerneko

I have a Patterdale Terrier, he's about two years old, and he's very aggressive with other dogs. He's a rescue from the RSPCA, and he used to live with a staffie who was also in the kennels at the same time as him (but they weren't kept together) and i'm guessing they were alright together. Also, the first time I walked him after we got him, he was fine with other dogs in the park. However, while we've had him, he's just decided he doesn't want any of it any more, and he barks, squeals and pulls on the lead when he sees any other dogs, wether they're walking past or on the other side of the street.

I've heard about lead aggression, but I don't know how to really test wether it is or not, because I wouldn't trust letting him off the lead.

I really want to work with him and socialize him if it's possible, but my mum doesn't seem interested, the stupid woman seems to think it's acceptable to let him carry on like this, so she won't help me in trying to improve his behaviour, although i've explained to her god knows how many times that when training any dog, it has to be consistant with all members of the pack 

I don't know what to do with him. It's becoming a nightmare to walk him because i'm terrified of dogs off the lead coming up to mine and getting a gobfull off him. I also know my mum wouldn't use a muzzle if I bought one. I'm so scared of him biting another dog one day. It's got to the point that I ask other dog owners to put their dogs back on the lead when they come near. It makes me sound so ignorant and irresponsible, but without my mum's help, it's all I can do really.


----------



## canine-rehabilitation

Fitting a muzzle to your dog is a temporary fix and not a solution to the problem. Anyone who's dog has behavioural issues needs to look closely at themselves and their behaviour around the animal. Also, are we giving the dog what he needs? 
The majority of canine issues,if not all are man made. Nothing though, is irreversible.


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I have a Patterdale Terrier, he's about two years old, and he's very aggressive with other dogs. He's a rescue from the RSPCA, and he used to live with a staffie who was also in the kennels at the same time as him (but they weren't kept together) and i'm guessing they were alright together. Also, the first time I walked him after we got him, he was fine with other dogs in the park. However, while we've had him, he's just decided he doesn't want any of it any more, and he barks, squeals and pulls on the lead when he sees any other dogs, wether they're walking past or on the other side of the street.
> 
> I've heard about lead aggression, but I don't know how to really test wether it is or not, because I wouldn't trust letting him off the lead.
> 
> I really want to work with him and socialize him if it's possible, but my mum doesn't seem interested, the stupid woman seems to think it's acceptable to let him carry on like this, so she won't help me in trying to improve his behaviour, although i've explained to her god knows how many times that when training any dog, it has to be consistant with all members of the pack
> 
> I don't know what to do with him. It's becoming a nightmare to walk him because i'm terrified of dogs off the lead coming up to mine and getting a gobfull off him. I also know my mum wouldn't use a muzzle if I bought one. I'm so scared of him biting another dog one day. It's got to the point that I ask other dog owners to put their dogs back on the lead when they come near. It makes me sound so ignorant and irresponsible, but without my mum's help, it's all I can do really.


Your dog is on a lead so in the eyes of the law under control.

I also shout to other owners if there loose dogs are making a beeline for mine,I also want to enjoy my walk without having numpties dogs jumping all over mine.
The answer I usually get is it's ok mine are friendly  So I shout back that mine isn't,if they fail to heed my warning then that's there problem.I know I have done my best to diffuse a situation.

I won't muzzle my dogs,simply because too many others have had a go with them,they wouldn't be able to defend themselves and by muzzling a dog aggressive dog,it could make the problem worse.


----------



## Tigerneko

sallyanne said:


> Your dog is on a lead so in the eyes of the law under control.
> 
> I also shout to other owners if there loose dogs are making a beeline for mine,I also want to enjoy my walk without having numpties dogs jumping all over mine.
> The answer I usually get is it's ok mine are friendly  So I shout back that mine isn't,if they fail to heed my warning then that's there problem.I know I have done my best to diffuse a situation.
> 
> I won't muzzle my dogs,simply because too many others have had a go with them,they wouldn't be able to defend themselves and by muzzling a dog aggressive dog,it could make the problem worse.


I totally agree with everything you said. People don't seem to realise that some dogs are kept on a lead for a reason!

I also won't use a muzzle for the same reasons. I think using one could just make my dog feel threatened by others if he couldn't use his mouth. I've mentioned using a halti to my mum, and we even bought one but we put it on him once and she wouldn't use it again because he tried to swipe it off with his paws. I tried telling her that most dogs will have that reaction to a strange object being put around their heads for the first time, and that it's just a matter of getting him used to it, but she just won't entertain the thought of getting another one. I know they won't exactly stop him from barking or snapping, but it gives me such better control over his head, which is the dangerous end!


----------



## jeanie

One of my sheps is dog aggressive so i never allow him of lead, hes fine with people just dogs and cats, i have tried to keep on walking and asking over people to put there dogs on a lead as they keep running over but most just say mines ok and dont bother to, i cant hold him as hes 8 stone when an off lead dog starts running towards him and not many people in this village keep there dogs on leads at all so now we drive over the moors every day so they get exercise as im usually holding two of them i cant walk round the streets where people just ignore me, and this is on a main st at that where cars are coming up and down all the time, but im trying my best to get him out of it but he has been bitten twice by JRS and once by another shep when he was a pup, i have him on a half check but he feels nothing when another dog goes for him, its quite upsetting really as some do just want to play but others are also aggressive .


----------



## Tigerneko

jeanie said:


> One of my sheps is dog aggressive so i never allow him of lead, hes fine with people just dogs and cats, i have tried to keep on walking and asking over people to put there dogs on a lead as they keep running over but most just say mines ok and dont bother to, i cant hold him as hes 8 stone when an off lead dog starts running towards him and not many people in this village keep there dogs on leads at all so now we drive over the moors every day so they get exercise as im usually holding two of them i cant walk round the streets where people just ignore me, and this is on a main st at that where cars are coming up and down all the time, but im trying my best to get him out of it but he has been bitten twice by JRS and once by another shep when he was a pup, i have him on a half check but he feels nothing when another dog goes for him, its quite upsetting really as some do just want to play but others are also aggressive .


I hate the "oh my dog is okay" thing, if my dog was alright with others, I wouldn't worry quite so much! You'd think it'd be obvious that you're trying to restrain your own dog.

I feel sorry for people with large dogs in situations like that! Mine is only a little terrier so if things get a little bit out of hand, I can pick him up. I know I probably shouldn't, but it makes me feel better to know he's out of reach of the other dog. I've only ever had to pick him up once though. a GSD came running over to him, and although it meant well and only wanted to say hello to him, I didn't want my dog provoking it to fight! Luckily the owner took notice and called it back and put it on a lead.

I had a horrible experience once with a very ignorant man in the park. He had a lively little cairn terrier that was running all over the place, so I stopped and wound my dog's lead in knowing that it was going to come over, and I shouted over to the owner to please put his dog on a lead, but he totally ignored me, and when his dog came bounding over, it made my dog panic and he jumped on it and started snarling, although he didn't bite it. The man gave me the most horrible look, so I went "THAT is exactly why I just told you to put your f***ing dog on a lead " I know I shouldn't have been so short, but I did warn him well before his dog came over to mine. And to top it all off, he shouted something back at me and started running after me! I just walked off as quick as I could, I wasn't gonna bloody stop and argue!


----------



## Guest

Well my O/H and son have had a few run inns with other numpties over the past few weeks,once with a Dobe who charged my bitch growling and snarling,according to the owner it was been friendly  My bitch bit it on the head,the owner then had a lecture off the O/H because it was supossed to have been onlead as well 

Then a few weeks back they had a run in with a JR,my son had hold of Meg,this dog came snapping right in her face,she lunged at it and caught it.Luke just couldn't stop her but did well under the circumstances,honestly other owners I could loose it big time with them.


----------



## Tigerneko

sallyanne said:


> Well my O/H and son have had a few run inns with other numpties over the past few weeks,once with a Dobe who charged my bitch growling and snarling,according to the owner it was been friendly  My bitch bit it on the head,the owner then had a lecture off the O/H because it was supossed to have been onlead as well
> 
> Then a few weeks back they had a run in with a JR,my son had hold of Meg,this dog came snapping right in her face,she lunged at it and caught it.Luke just couldn't stop her but did well under the circumstances,honestly other owners I could loose it big time with them.


I know, I never get mad at the dog because it's only doing whatever its brain tells it to, whether that's to attack or go and say hello. It's the owners that are at fault because they should keep their dogs on a lead! They'll still be well exercised. It's just the sheer ignorance of people sometimes. They think just because their dog is friendly, that every other dog in the world will be.

I'd be reluctant to let any dog of mine off the lead where there are other dogs unless I completely trusted them to recall (which mine probably won't).


----------



## goodvic2

Hi. Sorry to hear that you are so frustrated. With 2 problem rescue's I've had my share of issues. My husband was a bit lax and un cooperative when I wanted to instill discipline or new ideas, it took my dad getting attacked for him to pull his finger out and take more of a leadership role. Just wondering, whose dog is it, your's or mum's? Can you not walk her all the time and tell your mum that if she won't do what's best for the dog not to walk her, or keep it to a minimum? It is possible that she is anxious being on a lead, but please don;t think this will answer all your problems. What's the recall like? ARe you confident that he will come back to you if you call and not charge at other dogs? I understand people's concern that a dog can't protect itself wearing a muzzle, but I would rather my dog got bit than attacked another dog. If you want to gauge his reaction, introduce a muzzle and use it at first when you walk past another dog. Try to walk past as many dogs as possible with the muzzle on and him off the lead and see what happens. If he starts charging at other dogs or acting aggressively whilst off the lead, then having him off the lead is not the answer. 

What I found with my dog was when I started off lead walking with him on the muzzle, I went into a very relaxed state. This in turn filtered through to Max and after a week or so, I could remove the muzzle. Max, is however a very nervous dog (hense the aggression issues) and does not go very far from me and his recall is superb. This gives me the peace of mind to be able to recall him if I don;t want him to go near a particular dog - usually small dogs. 

If you don't already, watch the Dog Whisperer, you'll get some great tips on successful lead walks.

Good luck x


----------



## Tigerneko

goodvic2 said:


> Hi. Sorry to hear that you are so frustrated. With 2 problem rescue's I've had my share of issues. My husband was a bit lax and un cooperative when I wanted to instill discipline or new ideas, it took my dad getting attacked for him to pull his finger out and take more of a leadership role. Just wondering, whose dog is it, your's or mum's? Can you not walk her all the time and tell your mum that if she won't do what's best for the dog not to walk her, or keep it to a minimum? It is possible that she is anxious being on a lead, but please don;t think this will answer all your problems. What's the recall like? ARe you confident that he will come back to you if you call and not charge at other dogs? I understand people's concern that a dog can't protect itself wearing a muzzle, but I would rather my dog got bit than attacked another dog. If you want to gauge his reaction, introduce a muzzle and use it at first when you walk past another dog. Try to walk past as many dogs as possible with the muzzle on and him off the lead and see what happens. If he starts charging at other dogs or acting aggressively whilst off the lead, then having him off the lead is not the answer.
> 
> What I found with my dog was when I started off lead walking with him on the muzzle, I went into a very relaxed state. This in turn filtered through to Max and after a week or so, I could remove the muzzle. Max, is however a very nervous dog (hense the aggression issues) and does not go very far from me and his recall is superb. This gives me the peace of mind to be able to recall him if I don;t want him to go near a particular dog - usually small dogs.
> 
> If you don't already, watch the Dog Whisperer, you'll get some great tips on successful lead walks.
> 
> Good luck x


He's my mum and dad's dog, although I do live with them, so he's all of ours really. But the problem is, i'm out of the house at college from 6am-6pm, then stuck doing college work from 6pm-11pm nearly every night of the week, so I just don't have the time to walk him myself. So, I can't tell my mum not to walk him, because then he'd never get walked, because my dad doesn't bother to do it.
And my dog is absoloutely round the bend in the house, so I haven't dared yet to let him off the lead to test his recall! But, he's extremely toy orientated, so if I was to bring a squeaky toy out on a walk with him, I think he'd come back straight away, so that's possibly something I could use to train him with recall. As for the muzzle thing, because I don't get the time to walk him, it's pointless even considering it, because I know for a fact that my mum wouldn't use one, she wouldn't even try a damn halti because she thought it was cruel!

if I had the time to walk him and train him, i'd be trying every trick in the book, but until college holidays come, i'm never going to be able to help him.

We did buy a halti, but my mum sold it over eBay because the dog didn't like it....she only tried it on him once! She doesn't seem to realise that it can take time for a dog to get used to something like that, as they don't know what it is or why they have to wear it. But, I get 12 weeks off college over summer, so i'm going to buy another one and get him used to it myself, then she has no excuse not to use it. I know it won't be quite the same as a muzzle, but it gives you so much more control over them than a chest harness (which is what we currently use for him and I find absoloutely useless!)


----------



## harrysmum

I've just started a threat about my dog's aggression with certain dogs (police caution). The police were very understanding but did suggest a muzzle and my husband isn't keen for the same reasons some of the posters suggest about Harry not feeling like he could defend himself.

However, family members not getting onboard is hard - my oh persists on letting Harry off the lead and allowing him to get into scrapes with other dogs and my fear is it's only a matter of time before someone or some dog gets hurt and Harry is destroyed.

We've found a distinct lack of good assistance in the North East of Scotland and tried a behaviourist but we need someone to come to our house and see him in his own environment and not a large hall full of excitable dogs or in a vets surgery!

I have put Harry on dried food as he wasn't food motivated and now I can distract him a little outside with treats so I'm working on getting his attention before he goes ballastic and rewarding him when the dog passes.

I'm resigned to a life of Harry not ever being off the lead - some dogs just can't! But the OH - well, he'll take more convincing. I'd rather have a lead walked dog for 14 years than a dog running free for 2!


----------



## jilly40

stafflover said:


> thanks for the advice, and like you say the last thing i want is him to hurt someone else or their dog, around people he's great, its just on occasions he's like the school bully in a playground, even though he gives it the " big i am" he is nervous at time's even feathers scare him!


the gsd i had 4 a while was like this i got him a muzzle i relaxed as i knew he couldnt bite & he never once did anything.we all just chilled it makes a huge difference xx


----------



## goodvic2

Hi. I never thought my dogs, especially Max would be off the lead, but with my husband now on board things have really improved. If your other half is not cooperating then there is prob not much point in paying money too see someone anyway, unless you take over all the walks. My husband will not walk Max off the lead, so it is down to me. Please don't resign yourself to not achieving off lead walks. My dogs were street dogs in Spain and totally unsocialised and almost ferril, if I can achieve it in a year then so can you. In saying that I can;t walk my dogs off lead together as they still have a negative pack instinct, however I KNOW I will achieve this over time. If you can change your other half, you can solve this problem (easier said than done!). Good luck x


----------



## goodvic2

Hi. I can totally understand your frustration, but without your mum on board, taking into account your hours, then there is nothing you can do. If you have sky get her to watch the dog whisperer for some education! x


----------



## harrysmum

Goodvic2 - what methods did you use to help your dogs. did you use your own previous experience or get outside help?

I'd love to see him run and play with his pals because we all enjoy that.


----------



## goodvic2

Hi. I had no experience b4 I got my dogs a year ago, we were first time dog owners so it came as a bit of a shock! I have been working with a great behaviourist who has helped me a great deal. The biggest problem was that we made so many mistakes from the outset that it was undoing them that caused the problem. If I had the knowledge then that I have now, I wouldn;t have created so many problems. You may find that if you do decide to try to change your dogs behaviour that it will take a while because from what you describe about your other half he allows it and shows a lack of leadership in the way he allows the bad behaviour.

First you need to try to identify what starts the behaviour off. For example mine stems from Lilly being really nervous and Max (the problem dog) being her protector. This puts Max in the position of not trusting other dogs and in his mind he thinks if he barks and charges at other dogs then he is safe. To counteract this I have to walk them seperately if they are to go off the lead. Lilly was not a problem on her own because she would avoid other dogs, without Max to protect her. However Max doesn't ignor, but he would charge and try to chase. He never bit another dog, except a slight nip if they pursued him, but he looked aggressive and he could have easily started a fight!

With Max I used one of those soft muzzles and for the first week he was made to wear it. A muzzle really seemed to quieten him down. I made him walk with me, off the lead and avoided other dogs. If they were coming towards me then I would widen the gap. Then I would reduce the gap and eventually I was able to walk past other dogs with no major problems. If he tried to charge another dog, I would recall him. After a week the muzzle came off and we continued avoiding other dogs. He is not cured and I have to constantly monitor the situation. Some times, if we pass a small dog, I may move away or put a lead on. It depends on how calm he is. 

You say your dog gets into scrapes with other dogs, but yet also mention that he has friends. What starts him off? What's his behaviour like in the house? Is he dominent? Is he good on a lead and does he obey simple commands i.e sit, stay etc? 
Vicky x


----------



## harrysmum

He's quite dominant in my opinion and I have started the demotion process by controlling his access to food and not letting him sit on me. My husband allowed him onto our bed several months ago and I'm now considering putting him back downstairs - where he was perfectly happy before!

He has a multitude of pals of all shapes and sizes including Rotties, GSDs, Spaniels, Terriers, Yellow Labs, one Brown Lab (not sure why). They are a mix of male and female and a mix of neutered and intact. It seems to be large skinny dogs he disklikes and most collies although has one collie female pal. he was nipped by a skinny collie coloured dog when he was little and has since gone on to go for this dog.

I am convinced my reaction is encouraging him and that he's protecting us. He attacks the TV and barks at planes (ever since his first bonfire night at 6 months).

He's not at all scared and runs towards perceived danger, rather than running away.

Someone told me to check my insurance policy as a behaviourist may be covered?? We previously paid £135 to travel 100 miles to sit in a vet's surgery but really need someone to see us in action so to speak.


----------



## goodvic2

Hi. I recently had to stop my dogs going on the bed and the sofa. We didn;t realise at the time but Max was becoming very dominent. He began by attacking people in the house, I kept excusing him because it was workmen and I felt I shouldn;t have allowed them near him. However it ended with him attacking my dad quite badly (whom he has known since we got him). Just before we stopped him going on the sofa, he would sit on my husband's lap with his paws on his shoulders, looking down at him. Like I say, we didn;t see the warning signs of his dominence! Now the dogs have beds in the living room and they have to sit in those. (does mean a lot of our time is on the floor giving them a fuss though!). I practiced sending them to their beds at various times and making them stay. They used to go mad at the door bell, but we practiced ringing and ringing it and making them go to their beds whilst we answered the door. Now they bark when somebody rings, but almost go straight to their beds. My behaviourist said that if you don;t have control in the house, you have no hope outside. I guess this has also helped in my letting them off the lead.

What do you do when he attacks the TV? My dogs bark when there is dog barking on the tv. When they do that I tell them no and send them to their beds to calm them down. 

If you feel that he only has issues with certain dogs, then why not recall him before he gets to them? that is how I manage a potential situation. That way you avoid it before it happens. You obviously know what dogs may set him off, so you should be able to prevent it. With regards to the types of dogs which set him off. It is more than likely that he is picking up on your reaction. Dogs are so sensitive to our feelings, you may not even realise that you are sending out these feelings.

I guess it is possible that he is protecting you. However, in his mind it could mean that you are not protecting him. If you were truly the pack leader then he wouldn;t feel the need to protect you. I know it sounds harsh, but Max felt that, hense his attacking people in the house. He was telling me that he didn;t feel safe. We haven;t had an attack since we changed the rules and became a proper pack leader. We did the following:
1) As said above stopped them getting on the sofa and beds
2) More disciplined lead walks, i.e them having to heel and us controlling how much "sniffing they do"
3) Practicing the door bell ringing (prior to this they would be trying to control the situation by barking and running up and down the stairs)
4) Sending them to their beds and making them stay, just because.
5) Daily training exercises like sit, stay, down etc. Now I can be out in the park with them off the lead, I can get them to sit and stay whilst I walk off and they come when I call them.

All the above has reinforced us as the pack leader and we are making huge progress not only that but our house is so much calmer!

I would defo not pay to see a behaviourist who would not come to your house. Why not put out a message on here asking if somebody can recommend in your area?

If you don;t already, watch the Dog Whisperer. Most of my learning have been from the show. The guy is amazing, I have most of his books. Your insurance policy may cover it, but your vet has to check the dog over prior to it.

Hope this has helped. Vicky x


----------



## Scoobysti

My 8 year old Staffie Harvey, loved other dogs as a pup. Then at about 2 years of age started to dislike most other dogs. He still does. Male staffs as a rule dislike other dogs, plus they like to be dominant. So they will generally be fine with females and smaller dogs, but any male dogs that could challenge their authority is a threat. You cant train them out of this, it's in their nature. Harvey is an absolute darling with people and children and all female dogs, but I will never trust him with a male dog.Therefore he is walked on a flexi lead at all times. It has been known for other dogs to actually come and attack him, and I think that is to do with the signals he sends out to other dogs. I have never stopped him from greeting a dog that approaches as that means I am sending out the wrong signals to him, but I can read him like a book and know which signs to look out for which tell me if he's going to get nasty or not. He is more often than not - all mouth and no trousers - but you cannot take the risk with a staff - he could cause severe damage to another dog with just one bite and so to ensure his safety and other dogs it's my responsibility to manage the situation. He is only ever let off the lead, when there are no other dogs in near range and now he even sits to go back on the lead if he spots one in the distance.

He's not an aggressive dog - therefore I will not muzzle him, it's in his make up and that is not his fault, all I can do as his owner is make sure I behave responsibly.


----------



## Guest

Scoobysti said:


> My 8 year old Staffie Harvey, loved other dogs as a pup. Then at about 2 years of age started to dislike most other dogs. He still does. Male staffs as a rule dislike other dogs, plus they like to be dominant. So they will generally be fine with females and smaller dogs, but any male dogs that could challenge their authority is a threat. You cant train them out of this, it's in their nature. Harvey is an absolute darling with people and children and all female dogs, but I will never trust him with a male dog.Therefore he is walked on a flexi lead at all times. It has been known for other dogs to actually come and attack him, and I think that is to do with the signals he sends out to other dogs. I have never stopped him from greeting a dog that approaches as that means I am sending out the wrong signals to him, but I can read him like a book and know which signs to look out for which tell me if he's going to get nasty or not. He is more often than not - all mouth and no trousers - but you cannot take the risk with a staff - he could cause severe damage to another dog with just one bite and so to ensure his safety and other dogs it's my responsibility to manage the situation. He is only ever let off the lead, when there are no other dogs in near range and now he even sits to go back on the lead if he spots one in the distance.
> 
> He's not an aggressive dog - therefore I will not muzzle him, it's in his make up and that is not his fault, all I can do as his owner is make sure I behave responsibly.


I agree with your post,
I have a SBT bitch she can be aggressive with some other dogs,it's part of her breed,history and make up.I won't muzzle her,I keep her under control onlead at all times and she poses no danger to people or children.
No it's not fun and you need eyes in the back of your head,but we knew this could happen.
I have a 3 yr old entire dog who is a complete pleasure to own,he has never shown any aggressive behaviour towards any other dog,or person.
Give me a dog like him anyday


----------



## Wellsy86

My sbt is so playful with other dogs and is good with my min jack russell but as soon as another dog growls or barks he turns nasty and will attack the other dog. I can never judge whether or not a dog will bark so do i just let him off or keep him on a lead? is is safe to mussle him let him off the lead? does anyone have any good tips on giving him a good exercise whilst on the lead? many thanks


----------



## Guest

Wellsy86 said:


> My sbt is so playful with other dogs and is good with my min jack russell but as soon as another dog growls or barks he turns nasty and will attack the other dog. I can never judge whether or not a dog will bark so do i just let him off or keep him on a lead? is is safe to mussle him let him off the lead? does anyone have any good tips on giving him a good exercise whilst on the lead? many thanks


you may want to start your own thread so more people can get a chance to see it and then maybe you will get the adive you need good luck


----------



## runningdeer

Our Cooper was fine even at 14 months he was off the lead playing with an intact boxer but that changed when some daft muppet allowed their jack russel who was well known for going after other dogs to attack Cooper. It hung from his jowels for about a minute befor letting go and I had to position myself in between them for the jack russels own protection. Cooper just stood there and didn't have a clue what went on but the next time the jack russel went for cooper it was a different story. He nearly had him for breakfast. Now Cooper wants to get them (other dogs) before they get him and I had to work hard for the last 8 months to retrain Cooper not to go after other dogs. Still a work in progress so any advice is welcome. He's an entire Boerboel and excellent with the dogs he does know and great with kids. Your not supposed to trust any type of dogs with children and we have owned many but I'd say Cooper is as close to being trusted as any dog I've had or met. Silly thing to say I know but I see how gentle and canny he is round Ryan who is four and very submissive but protecting as well if you know what I mean with him. Take your staffy out at 5 or 6 in the morning on his own so he can get some exercise off the lead and through the day walk him long and hard so he can't be bothered with the other dogs. Too tired to cause any mischief. Expose him to as many dogs as possible so walk him in a busy dog area and plenty of praise and treats for positive behaviour. Consistency is the key. Good luck on transforming your staffy to being a well balanced and loved member of the family. Watch out for male dogs with their tails riding high and walking with the I'm the man type of attitude. Keep a close eye on them ones because they are trying to be dominant over other dogs.


----------



## weelass

hi a need some advice dono where to start am gutted
i have a lovely 1year 9month staff who has been great up till the weekend just passed my gate was left open by accident an him an a friends dog (a springer) got out an went on to the street an a dog from downstairs was coming out its house with the owner they had a sniff an mine was going to walk away but he never he went for the other for no reason an broke its leg(they used to play togerther when they were pups to)a never seen it happen.
in the garden there is a gate for downstairs to get in to my garden an out they used to bark like mad through but its had a cover over for ages it so they wouldnt see each other why did he do it a cany undestand he is fine wa other dogs when wer out even ones he doesnt know. can anyone help!!!!!


----------



## nfp20

Same for any adult males 3-5 is prime for a male. If he's not done its worth considering. I think dogs need to have off lead exercise otherwise they just end up with a lot of pent up energy so its worth making the effort to take them that extra mile to a quieter place to walk.

We are lucky to have the downs on our doorstep do you have anything local to you where he could have a safe romp without bumping into too many dogs??


----------



## Chantelle&Skiie

Hey, i have the same problem, my bitch staffy ( Skiie ) got attacked by another staff ( male ) on the park a few days ago, ever since if she goes near another dog she rips it apart. Its heart breaking because she cant come off her lead now on the park can anybody help???? 
P.S Shes great with people though, but im abit worried around small children.


----------



## KashasMum

My dog Kasha is 3yrs old now. We took her to a behaviourist 18 months ago for a range of behavioural problems and have followed the steps she gave us to train Kasha. 

Most of the problems we had have been solved but she is still aggressive to other dogs. The good thing is that her 'critical distance' which is the distance between her and another dog when she gets aggressive, has reduced dramatically. 

She used to go at another dog on the other side of the field but now she walks with a pack of dogs and is only aggressive when they try to sniff her and even then she is only aggressive towards half the dogs in the pack.

She is new to the pack so she is on a lead and muzzled but the other dog owners seem to be coming around to the notion of her being off a lead in the near future. 

It has been painstaking but we are getting there - going at her pace and taking it slow seems to be working!


----------

